# Older Dodge



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Anybody have a line on a 94-98 Dodge 12v 4x4? Would prefer stick over auto but not a deal breaker.

Ken


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You and a lot more folks looking for that. Problem is that anyone with that truck knows what they have and over price em or have already run the **** out of em. Good luck with the search. I've been casually looking for a 97 stick 4x4 for a while now. Just can't find the right one.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

no kidding. Wouldnt mind if I could even find one overpriced, just seems that people are hanging on to them right now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I kick myself every day for letting mine go. At least I know the kid I sold it too knows his stuff and built a real runner out of her.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

reedkj said:


> Anybody have a line on a 94-98 Dodge 12v 4x4? Would prefer stick over auto but not a deal breaker.Ken


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2200797057.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2266905088.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2201710749.html


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

10-4 Knot, I have been beating up craigslist for the past month. Thanks for the help guys.

Ken


----------



## camreal (Feb 20, 2006)

Sold my 94 last yr. It was standard cab 4X4 auto w/227K miles. $4000. Sometimes wish Id kept it . Bought an 05 quad cab and its an excellent truck with great power and up to 21 mpg. if you keep your foot out of it .


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a 06, but when my son turns 15 he gets it and I just need something to drive back and fourth to work in and pull a boat around. I probably don't need it but I can't go back to a gasser.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

I'm in a gasser now after driving dodge diesel for 10+ years, kills me pulling the boat....


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, I think I have one pinned down in SA.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I know it's newer than you listed, but there is a 2001 Extended cab 4X4 diesel for sale in Brazoria for $9200 I believe. I haven't looked at it too close, but it looks diesel and pretty clean. Its in a lot across the street from Buc-Ee's on HWY 36 on the North side of town. If you want, shoot me a PM and I'll take a closer look at it and get you the info.

Dook


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Dook, that would be great, pm on the way. Guys, still looking pickup in SA was a POS. Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Dodge diesal*

I am curious to why you were interested in those years you specified. Are those years with best engine they have ever put out? I looked at one today. It is a 2001 2 wd auto ext cab long bed with 77,00 miles on it. He is asking 9,200 and it is clean. I don't think I can convince the wife to let me get it but I am trying.


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Dodge in Brazoria*

Dook/Reed how did the truck in Brazoria look? Any luck?


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Eloc,

Dook sent pics and it is super clean, have a call into the owner now. Hopefully something comes of it before the EOW.

Manual, looking at those years for a couple of reasons. Mainly the 12v, injection pump and the ability to pay cash.


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Pics*

Reed, Do you mind fwding the pics? That is the exact truck I was looking for. I already bought one but I still like to look! [email protected]


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

email on the way


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here's one for sale over in Bastrop.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=159&standard=false


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Thanks GY I will look into it, have you seen it in person?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

98-2002, be careful and, make sure no "53" block!


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

*53 Block*

"53" block + any mods to increase horsepower = Cracked block. (majority of the time) 53 blocks were made in Brazil and casted with thinner water jacket walls and led to cracking. I think the most of those blocks were in the 98-99 cummins.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

ttt, still looking


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you get down to look at the one in Brazoria? I went to pick up the one I bought and it turned out to be a 53 block (which the owner denied). Wasted trip to Virginia. So FYI take an inspection mirror and a flashlight. The 53 stamp may be behind the oil filter like this one was.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

One to look at

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/cto/2298077608.html


----------



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

*go with the manual*

I am in the process of rebuilding an auto out of a 1996 3500 dodge 4x4 with the thirsty V-10. I bought the truck in new iberia, la and the trans went out in lake charles on the way back. I had to get a flatbed gooseneck to bring it back.

If you are looking at an auto, make sure its low miles, or rebuilt.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Reed- It took 2yrs but I found one that was a cherry. Its a 1991 12V and it was an old man's but he always kept it locked up in a shed and would not sell it. One day he had a stroke and last year he had another stroke so after 2 strokes he decided to sell. I paid alot for her but I think it was worth it mainly because of the miles and condition plus you can't beat the 1st gen cummins. 

If I find one around here I'll let you know sir. The trucks are out there.....just gotta put some time in. 

Good luck man


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Guys i got a 1998 dodge 12 valve Cummins in a 3/4 ton 4x4 that is in real good shape.Automatic tranny never any issues with it.Power everthing seat,power locks
heated mirrors.truck has 281.000 thousand miles on it and runs perfect.Asking 14 grand ,give me a pm if anyone wants it,


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

You'll be waiting a long time for someone to throw down 14 grand for a 13 year old truck with 281,000 miles on it.

I could see asking that for something with about a 3rd of that mileage, and only then it would have to be someone looking for that particular truck. You may get somewhere just a little more that half of what your asking(8-9K), and only if it's in near perfect shape.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

14k is outta my league


----------

